# WindTunnel Spring Works "Baby's" NOW SHIPPING



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

* "BABIES" 1/12th FRONT SPRINGS/ 1/10th INNER SPRINGS*
$2.50 per pair 
#WT3402 .16 Blue #WT3403 .18 White #WT3404 .20 Red #WT3405 .22 Green #WT3406 .24 Purple 
#WT3400 one pair of each five rates $10.00









"Baby's" are now shipping. Available in 1 pair packs, 5 pair packs (1pr of each rate) and 10 pair packs. Add a "T" To the part number above and that is a ten pack. Springs are color coded to make it easy to identify your spring of choice


----------

